# La concezione del calcio in Italia è diversa?



## Torros (21 Novembre 2016)

Non ho mai capito perché si ha una considerazione cosi diversa di alcuni giocatori rispetto all'estero.

esempi:
Janier Zanetti in Italia viene considerato un onesto giocatore ma mai un fuoriclasse nel ruolo, mentre all'estero lo mettono tra i primi 10 terzini destri di sempre in molte classifiche. 
Verratti in Italia ha la considerazione di un modesto giocatore o anche pippone, all'estero è considerato uno dei 10 centrocampisti più forti al mondo, si dice in Italia che non abbia mai combinato nulla in champions, ma le partite contro il Chelsea (dove ha arato Fabregas) e il Barca forse in Italia non le hanno viste? 
Sergio Ramos è considerato un centrale eccezionale tra i più forti qui, per curiosità vado a leggere le opinioni di lui su un sito come Sofifa dove commentano in tantissimi e l'opinione generale è che sia tremendamente sopravvalutato, prende rossi in continuazione ed è più forte in attacco che in difesa. 



secondo me in Italia c'è una considerazione dei giocatori troppo basato su carriera e trofei di squadra piuttosto che sulle reali abilità.

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] niente link esterni. Quante volte te lo devo dire ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perché si ha una considerazione cosi diversa di alcuni giocatori rispetto all'estero.
> 
> esempi:
> Janier Zanetti in Italia viene considerato un onesto giocatore ma mai un fuoriclasse nel ruolo, mentre all'estero lo mettono tra i primi 10 terzini destri di sempre in molte classifiche.
> ...



Scusa, dove sarebbe scritto che Zanetti non sarebbe stato un fuoriclasse?

è stato un giocatore immenso, con solo il grosso difetto di essere perdazzurro...

Poi dipende anche la definizione che uno da dei fuoriclasse...
Ci sono i puristi che nella categoria mettono solo i giocatori mostruosamente dotati dal punto di vista tecnico, i Pele e o I Maradona per intendersi, e allora Zanetti ovviamente non rientra in questa categoria.

Invece io nei fuoriclasse metto i giocatori in grado di fornire prestazioni irraggiungibili da tutti gli altri, anche se la tecnica pura non è la loro prima dote, allora in questo caso gente come Zanetti o Gattuso stanno ai vertici.


----------



## Torros (21 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa, dove sarebbe scritto che Zanetti non sarebbe stato un fuoriclasse?
> 
> è stato un giocatore immenso, con solo il grosso difetto di essere perdazzurro...
> 
> ...



non era quello che intendevo, ti faccio un altro esempio in Italia Busquets è considerato da molti un pippone, all'estero uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo. In italia c'è una visione molto superficiale del calcio e alta incompetenza tra i tifosi, mi è capitato di parlare con asiatici che capivano di calcio molto più di molti italiani. Thiago Motta è un pippone in italia ma vallo a dire ai francesi e ti ridono in faccia, pagherebbero per avere un Motta al top(non questo) davanti alla loro mediana.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Novembre 2016)

In questo caso sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non era quello che intendevo, ti faccio un altro esempio in Italia Busquets è considerato da molti un pippone, all'estero uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo. In italia c'è una visione molto superficiale del calcio e alta incompetenza tra i tifosi, mi è capitato di parlare con asiatici che capivano di calcio molto più di molti italiani. Thiago Motta è un pippone in italia ma vallo a dire ai francesi e ti ridono in faccia, pagherebbero per avere un Motta al top(non questo) davanti alla loro mediana.



Beh, le fonti vanno selezionate, alcuni in tutti gli ambienti parlano di calcio a sproposito...


Io a esempio cerco sempre di evitare di parlare di giocatori stranieri perché non seguo i campionati internazionali,
anche se spesso basta poco per comprendere le qualità di un giocatore e addirittura molti devi giudicarli nei contesti in cui giocano.
Ad esempio a mio parere da quello che ho visto per il campionato italiano Witsel è un pippone, mentre Giroud che ci hanno accostato sarebbe un bel upgrade a Bacca.
Però sia Witsel che Motta che sono fondamentalmente giocatori tattici, la cui loro miglior virtù è la sagacia tattica in contesti più disorganizzati spiccano, in Italia meno perchè quasi tutti i giocatori sono ben infarinati da quel punto di vista.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perché si ha una considerazione cosi diversa di alcuni giocatori rispetto all'estero.
> 
> esempi:
> Janier Zanetti in Italia viene considerato un onesto giocatore ma mai un fuoriclasse nel ruolo, mentre all'estero lo mettono tra i primi 10 terzini destri di sempre in molte classifiche.
> ...



Non a caso l'italia, tra le altre cose, è un popolo di allenatori!!!
Settimana scorsa ho giusto litigato con un genitore o presunto tale che da bordo campo mi urlava di piazzare il libero staccato.
Ti premetto che in campo vi erano bambini di 5 anni!!!!!
Ma siamo fatti cosi gli italiani e va bene uguale 
Una cosa è certa : il nostro campionato pur ora in mezzo a una crisi spaventosa è il più complicato di tutti perchè è l'elogio della tattica!!! Un allenatore che viene da altri campionati rischia di lasciarci le penne se si scopre in maniera sbagliata perchè puntualmente lo castigano.
Vorrei si tornasse a quella scuola, il 'guardiolismo' ha fatto solo disastri tecnici, economici, tattici.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2016)

Mah, io francamente questi "giudizi strani" in giro non li sento...


----------



## VonVittel (21 Novembre 2016)

Sinceramente chi dà questi giudizi è gente che col calcio ha ben poco ha a che fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2016)

Sergio Ramos è stato paragonato a Maldini da Ancelotti in persona che l'ha allenato per due anni...quindi che sia una pippa mi pare proprio una cavolata..

Zanetti scarso?? Ma chi mai l'avrebbe detto? Ma se in italia è sempre stato osannato da tutti..Verratti poi, ovunque si legge che è un fenomeno e tutti si mangiano le mani per averlo lasciato andare al PSG per 12 milioni..

Mi pare che sti giudizi te li sei inventati tu..o li hai letti forse su FB o su siti dove scrive gente di 12 anni che vede solo Messi e CR7..

Su Busquets credo il problema sia l'antipatia e la scarsa sportività del giocatore a farlo detestare, ma che si forte non ci piove visto dove gioca...tutta via non lo reputo un fenomeno come nemmeno Motta..sono buoni giocatori ma non campionissimi..


----------



## Torros (22 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sergio Ramos è stato paragonato a Maldini da Ancelotti in persona che l'ha allenato per due anni...quindi che sia una pippa mi pare proprio una cavolata..
> 
> Zanetti scarso?? Ma chi mai l'avrebbe detto? Ma se in italia è sempre stato osannato da tutti..Verratti poi, ovunque si legge che è un fenomeno e tutti si mangiano le mani per averlo lasciato andare al PSG per 12 milioni..
> 
> ...


vai a farti un giro su un certo Forum Calcio e dimmi se non trovi opinioni assurde. Zanetti nettamente inferiore a Lahm, Henry, Sheva pipponi, Aguero sopravvalutato etc.
ramos in difesa è discutibile, poi fa gol pesanti ma in difesa lascia a desiderare molto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perché si ha una considerazione cosi diversa di alcuni giocatori rispetto all'estero.
> 
> esempi:
> Janier Zanetti in Italia viene considerato un onesto giocatore ma mai un fuoriclasse nel ruolo, mentre all'estero lo mettono tra i primi 10 terzini destri di sempre in molte classifiche.
> ...


I giudizi sui calciatori sono impossibili da rendere indiscutibili perchè possono essere basati solo su giudizi personali...
Pelè o Maradona?...Io voto Maradona ma come faccio a dimostrare che è stato migliore di Pelè?

Per questo penso che questo tipo di opinioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...
Per qualcuno Zanetti è stato un mediocre?...per me è stato uno dei migliori terzini destri della stoia del calcio...e quindi?

Insomma per farla breve...vediamo il lato positivo...se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo non ci sarebbe occasione per confrontarsi...e non esisterebbero i Bar Sport


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> vai a farti un giro su un certo Forum Calcio e dimmi se non trovi opinioni assurde. Zanetti nettamente inferiore a Lahm, Henry, Sheva pipponi, Aguero sopravvalutato etc.
> ramos in difesa è discutibile, poi fa gol pesanti ma in difesa lascia a desiderare molto.



Si ma la difesa è sempre una questione di fase difensiva, Ramos quando Ancelotti ha registrato la difesa del Real ha fatto due anni super, mostrando le sue doti, ma tutti i difensori se messi in contesti disorganizzati faticano di brutto, anche i migliori proprio perché per difendere bene serve molto gioco di squadra..

Non so chi ci sia su quel forum, io ti parlo da uno che coi suoi coetanei trentenni non ha mai dubitato di uno come Zanetti o Sheva o Henry..se poi su quel forum è pieno di 12enni magari che i succitati li hanno visti solo da video di youtube in bassa definizione non so che dire..

Io sul web trovo gente che "Batistuta oggi farebbe 5 gol"..e a me viene da piangere..Batistuta valeva tipo 3 volte Higuain, giocasse con le difese di oggi farebbe 40 gol all'anno bendato..


----------



## Torros (24 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma la difesa è sempre una questione di fase difensiva, Ramos quando Ancelotti ha registrato la difesa del Real ha fatto due anni super, mostrando le sue doti, ma tutti i difensori se messi in contesti disorganizzati faticano di brutto, anche i migliori proprio perché per difendere bene serve molto gioco di squadra..
> 
> Non so chi ci sia su quel forum, io ti parlo da uno che coi suoi coetanei trentenni non ha mai dubitato di uno come Zanetti o Sheva o Henry..se poi su quel forum è pieno di 12enni magari che i succitati li hanno visti solo da video di youtube in bassa definizione non so che dire..
> 
> Io sul web trovo gente che "Batistuta oggi farebbe 5 gol"..e a me viene da piangere..Batistuta valeva tipo 3 volte Higuain, giocasse con le difese di oggi farebbe 40 gol all'anno bendato..



non sono dodicenni, sono solo gente con concezioni sul calcio da ignoranti. 
Beh Batistuta tecnicamente non vale Gonzalo, ma aveva più carattere, non credo valesse 3 Higuain ma era più decisivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non sono dodicenni, sono solo gente con concezioni sul calcio da ignoranti.
> Beh Batistuta tecnicamente non vale Gonzalo, ma aveva più carattere, non credo valesse 3 Higuain ma era più decisivo.



Cosa intendi per tecnicamente? Un attaccante non deve essere per forza "tecnico" (pippo era una sciagura) ma deve fare i gol..

Batistuta aveva un tiro fenomenale, aveva un senso del gol e una cattiveria sotto porta che oggi pochi attaccanti hanno.
Noi siamo abituati a contare i gol numericamente estrapolandoli dal contesto globale, ma oggi per come è evoluto il calcio fare gol è 10 volte più facile che in passato, gonzalo avesse giocato nella serie A degli anni '90 avrebbe incontrato un calcio molto più duro, difensori che mai levavano il piede e marcature a uomo serrate. Non avrebbe fatto mai più di 15 gol a campionato, ne sono certo.
Secondo me se prendiamo la classifica dei migliori bomber argentini Higuain va dietro anche a Crespo oltre che a Batigol


----------



## Torros (24 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per tecnicamente? Un attaccante non deve essere per forza "tecnico" (pippo era una sciagura) ma deve fare i gol..
> 
> Batistuta aveva un tiro fenomenale, aveva un senso del gol e una cattiveria sotto porta che oggi pochi attaccanti hanno.
> Noi siamo abituati a contare i gol numericamente estrapolandoli dal contesto globale, ma oggi per come è evoluto il calcio fare gol è 10 volte più facile che in passato, gonzalo avesse giocato nella serie A degli anni '90 avrebbe incontrato un calcio molto più duro, difensori che mai levavano il piede e marcature a uomo serrate. Non avrebbe fatto mai più di 15 gol a campionato, ne sono certo.
> Secondo me se prendiamo la classifica dei migliori bomber argentini Higuain va dietro anche a Crespo oltre che a Batigol



La marcatura a uomo è roba che non funziona oggi altrimenti non avrebbero cambiato, già negli anni 90 quasi nessuno marcava a uomo, ma diciamo misto. Con Sacchi si è cambiato e sopratutto si cambiato a causa delle regole, più rigide per i difensori. Il calcio è molto più veloce oggi impossibile marcare a uomo efficacemente.
Che per Higuain sarebbe stato tutto più difficile è da dimostrare, non mi piace parlare di aria fritta, parlo solo di fatti dimostrabili. Higuain ha più dribbling, miglior tocco di palla, passaggio e tecnicamente è più forte tecnicamente in tutto. Batistuta poi era uno che davanti alla porta sbagliava più di Higuain. Ma lasciamo stare questi confronti tra passato e presente non ci sono dati oggettivi per dire che uno è meglio dell'altro. 

Oggi un centravanti deve avere tecnica e dialogare con i compagni altrimenti spesso è come giocare con un uomo in meno. 
Ti faccio un esempio: 
contropiede, palla finisce al tuo centravanti che non sa dribblare, non sa portare la palla e tecnicamente è scarso. Succede che il tuo centravanti la passa indietro e rallenta quindi l'azione e annulla un contropiede. 
Con un centravanti poco tecnico come per esempio Cavani, ti toglie l'opzione di dialogare nello stretto e inoltre è logico che uno meno tecnico perda più palloni di uno più tecnico. 

Inzaghi infatti a me non ha mai fatto impazzire, è stato più il Milan con i suoi trequartisti e mezze punte a far diventare pippo grande più che il contrario. Mai stato poi tutto sto gran bomber inzaghi, segnava ma non come alcuni centravanti odierni da un gol a partita e pure ai suoi tempi c'era chi segnava di più. E' stato decisivo, ma con dietro Pirlo, Kakà, Sheva, Rui costa, Seedorf non credo fosse cosi difficile. 
Oggi per le qualità che ha questo Milan farebbe più fatica di Bacca, il colombiano che tral'altro viene sempre criticata perché non partecipa al gioco.

Non credo oggi sia più facile segnare rispetto al passato, per me la qualità media non è cambiata, credo che il gioco si sia evoluto a qualcosa di più offensivo, meno ribaltamenti di fronte continui come in passato e più possesso palla, pressing asfissiante e baricentro alto, per questo le squadre odierne segnano tanto. In passato si tendeva a dare subito la palla in avanti c'era meno pazienza, meno controllo, raramente vedevi disparità di possessi del 40% come oggi. Non c'erano nemmeno tanti centrocampisti stile Xavi specializzati nel mantenere il controllo del gioco e quindi il possesso. Tra l'altro dipende da che epoca e di che campionato mi parli oggi si segna di più rispetto agli anni 80, poco più rispetto agli anni 90, ma rispetto agli 70, no e li le motivazioni sono ancora diverse.


----------

